# 1995 100th Anniversary deluxe Cruiser: Masterfully, Artisticly! Superbly 'Antiqued'



## Jeff54 (Feb 16, 2015)

Just saw this on the bay, Prob belongs inside of e-bay/Craig's list topics but!  This IS a must see/know for any repop Schwinn collector.   

I've never seen any of the  repops this bad! I do not normally, save photos of auctions or for sale stuff but, made an exception here. *Holy CRAP!  CruiserMan! *

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=261776938924


----------



## RustyK (Feb 16, 2015)

Re-lube it and ride as is, it's only OG once. Or pour 100 x what it's worth into restoring it to 1995 glory. So many choices...


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 16, 2015)

Whereas it would take a 'real' Schwinn years to get to that condition this one probably set outside someones beach house for about a week! V/r Shawn


----------



## bikejunk (Feb 16, 2015)

Tats why cars don't have a lot of chrome on them  these days -show how old stuff is just superior in quality.


----------



## Jeff54 (Feb 16, 2015)

China bikes need another warning sticker. "Warning: Not for outdoor use,  Do not get wet".


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 16, 2015)

Jeff54 said:


> China bikes need another warning sticker. "Warning: Not for outdoor use,  Do not get wet".




LMAO....so true!


----------



## ZOOK (Feb 17, 2015)

Another fine collector bike in rust form. We call em outside bikes. A bike with little value has now become a bike of even less value.


----------



## mazdaflyer (Feb 18, 2015)

Better hurry,  price marked down.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bricycle (Feb 18, 2015)

I like the bondo on the tree.......


----------



## spoker (Feb 18, 2015)

welcome to S.E. USA


----------



## Jeff54 (Feb 18, 2015)

mazdaflyer said:


> Better hurry,  price marked down.




Well considering it's made by a young unknown artist, it'll be a while before he/she gets a following. Priced for investment/insurance value currently.


----------



## Evans200 (Feb 18, 2015)

"Rare and rusty"....................Well, they're half right at least


----------



## Jeff54 (Feb 18, 2015)

Evans200 said:


> "Rare and rusty"....................Well, they're half right at least




Well no, they've got it accurately stated.. It is rare to find one for sale like this because, only an idiot would think he could get cash for the only useful item left, the rear rack. And it's also rare because all the others in that rare of condition  were scraped or trashed. 

seller is obviously artistically minded. or would that be autistic?


----------



## Cory (Feb 20, 2015)

Jeff54 said:


> Well no, they've got it accurately stated.. It is rare to find one for sale like this because, only an idiot would think he could get cash for the only useful item left, the rear rack. And it's also rare because all the others in that rare of condition  were scraped or trashed.
> 
> seller is obviously artistically minded. or would that be autistic?



Hi guys, I have had 6 of these in the last 15 months and we're all at least this bad if not worst. Sold all of them from $195-$295. They actually ride really nice and get loads of thumbs up. Best of all they are a crazy quick flip here in sunny southern California. Correct me if I'm wrong but I believe these were made in the United States even though a Chinese company.


----------



## vincev (Feb 20, 2015)

Would that bike be rusty or is that patina?lol


----------



## Jeff54 (Feb 20, 2015)

vincev said:


> Would that bike be rusty or is that patina?lol




It's fricken Patina!.. Rust is when it's an old bike and Patina is what happens when you 'artistically' apply toilet bowl cleaner and forget to flush.


----------



## Jeff54 (Feb 20, 2015)

Cory said:


> Hi guys, I have had 6 of these in the last 15 months and we're all at least this bad if not worst. Sold all of them from $195-$295. . Correct me if I'm wrong but I believe these were made in the United States even though a Chinese company.




So, is that you're pitch? Made in USA? LOL

I don't want to spoil it, but, you've got it bass akwards. in 1995 Schwinn was still a USA company but got  too fat and lazy by 1986 so ordered the Chinese to make em.. 

and then in 2002 those fat and lazy guys got the total boot in which Pacific cycles (Doral industries) bought em out for pennies on the bucks, who, already bought out all the other fat and lazy makers, Murray, mongoose, etc > your basic wally rust bucket specials and continued making em in china.. 

Here's the not so secret Schwinn logo for em. = 施溫


----------



## Cory (Feb 20, 2015)

Jeff54 said:


> So, is that you're pitch? Made in USA? LOL
> 
> I don't want to spoil it, but, you've got it bass akwards. in 1995 Schwinn was still a USA company but got  too fat and lazy by 1986 so ordered the Chinese to make em..
> 
> ...



What about the Schwinn cruisers that have the Boulder Colorado sticker on the chain guard or those that say "genuine Authentic " Any idea what those are?


----------



## Cory (Feb 20, 2015)




----------



## Jeff54 (Feb 20, 2015)

CHINESE!

The only left over 'Schwinn made in USA bikes' were produced in Waterford. Waterford made the paramount and priced high enough to keep peps fat and happy.  

施溫 translated: USA bike LOL


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 20, 2015)

Cory said:


> What about the Schwinn cruisers that have the Boulder Colorado sticker on the chain guard or those that say "genuine Authentic " Any idea what those are?




Even today Dorel uses that genuine authentic pitch. Means absolutely nothing and they are just trying to sell bikes in the name of Schwinn. And the Colorado sticker back then, that was the headquarters for the new owners of Schwinn. 

*Schwinn went into bankruptcy in 1992. The company and name were bought by the Zell/Chilmark Fund, an investment group, in 1993. Zell moved Schwinn's corporate headquarters to Boulder, Colorado. 
*


----------



## ZOOK (Feb 22, 2015)

I have a Schwinn made in Hungary? How did that happen?


----------



## Jeff54 (Feb 22, 2015)

ZOOK said:


> I have a Schwinn made in Hungary? How did that happen?




1988 blunder of Schwinn's. Bought a plant for 1 mil bucks only to realize, it was crap, would be low cost workers were making more on black market than having a job, etc. etc.. 

Read all about it here, http://www.re-cycle.com/History/Schwinn/Swn10_Bankrupt.aspx


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 22, 2015)

Correction, Schwinn bought into, not an outright purchase. Then then they dumped a bag of cash into updating the run down POS. So far the only _Schwinn_ bikes I've seen with a made in Hungary sticker was the HD. ZOOK, what model do you have?


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 22, 2015)

Wow 2 threads on this pos. Well,leave anything made of steel out in the elements forever and it will look like this.China Made,Chicago, whatever.I had the same bike nearly 20 years and had zero rust.BTW,That bike was made in Taiwan,not China. Not the same governments,Taiwan not commies.


----------



## Gopokes83 (Feb 23, 2015)

My Dad had one of these and it was showing real signs of rust after 4 years or so and it never left the garage.  By the time he passed away 5 years ago it may not have been this bad, but it was heading that way quickly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HARPO (Feb 24, 2015)

I purchased a black and green one a few years ago in mint condition. I took it apart to do one of my super detail jobs and cut my finger open on the tank. Cheapest metal used, with all rough edges, not rolled like they should have been. Sold it a few weeks later for profit, but it's an embarrassment to have the name SCHWINN placed on it.  The old man must be turning over in his grave...


----------



## HARPO (Feb 24, 2015)

Here's the one I had...


----------



## Jeff54 (Feb 24, 2015)

Here's my rust bucket.. I'm not complaining because I bought it priced right.. 75 bucks, albeit the guy who had bought it new, and clearly understood what it was,  wanted 50, I insisted he take  75. However, it's continuing to rust, , and yeah duhh I've attempted to stop the dam rust. I'll clean it up every 3-4 months or so, get it to shine a little, months later it's back to stage 1. Last week took off chain gaurd, I'm taking off the Schwinn logo and replacing wit a black phantom one.   the rear screw broke it's dam head off, leaving the shaft stuck inside of the frames accessory bracket. DAMMIT! Maybe I'll stick a logo that says Deluxe CRAP! on the tank!! [grin] cant see in this photo but there's a small 3/4"x 1/16" scratch on lower drop-out tube,, for it, the rust is creeping about 3/8" x its length  below that scratch under the dam paint!. Nothing like 3/8 x 3/4"  rust bubbles under fricken paint ,eh. Or A guarantee that, If I don't discover a way to stop it, that lower tube IS going to rust and break someday.. tiny scratch on top tube doing the same thing.  At present I'm waiting for the rear screw of head light to dissolve,, it's rusted the Philips cut so, that's stripped and  rust-welded the shaft to bolt, it aint coming off.


----------



## ZOOK (Feb 24, 2015)

My Hungary bike was a basic cruiser. I really only bought the bike for the white walls and sent the balance of the bike down the road.


----------



## halfatruck (Feb 24, 2015)

probably off topic, but I bought a 1998 repo Luxury Liner a couple of years back and it's parts seem to be made closely to the original '48 Roadmaster I have.....


----------



## Champy (Mar 2, 2015)

At least the Made in Taiwan sticker is holding up nicely.  Schwinn made some lower end mountain bikes in Hungary too.  I remember putting them together but cant remember the model.


----------

